# Anyone got using a MSI MAG X570S Tomahawk Max WiFi motherboard?



## jamieboo (Feb 4, 2022)

Hello folks

Still vacillating my way through planning a new build.
Just wondering if any Ryzen 5000 folk are using the MSI Mag X570S Tomahawk Max motherboard?
It seems pretty good, robust, decent VRMs and passive cooling for a reasonable price etc, but I found a review that said:

"On the performance side, the Tomahawk reliably chopped away at most tests, easily mixing in with the other boards we’ve tested. It didn’t lead any benchmarks and stuck close to the average throughout all testing. Its best result was in the PCMark 10 suite, which was above average almost across the board. The worst result was AIDA memory latency, where it was the slowest we’ve seen in a while. However, our other tests didn’t show this difference."

Obviously, any reports of latency issues are of concern for a VI DAW build.

Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on this board?

(I would prefer to stick with x570s - no chipset fan issue like x570, and better PCIe 4 guts than 550)

Thanks folks


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2022)

I’m using Gigabyte Auros Master x570 with 5950x…..It’s been flawless…

Maybe have a look at the 









X570S AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## jamieboo (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanks easyrider!
Just been looking into that, or, at least, the x570S version - and it does seem a lovely board!
It may be just a little too pricey for me though.

Now I'm looking at the ASRock x570s Riptide. It seems pretty good too - and comparatively cheap! Would going this inexpensive actually prove to be a false economy I wonder?

Any further thoughts on any of these candidates?

Thanks


----------



## Pictus (Feb 4, 2022)

The ASRock x570s Riptide I do not like.

The Tomahawk review does not tell the whole history, it only tells that
with the BIOS version + RAM model it got AIDA result X.
Tweak Windows and RAM and you will have a different result.
Looks good to me, the only minus is the lack of a Thunderbolt header
or Thunderbolt port.

IF you wan more USB 2 ports for the Tomahawk


----------



## jamieboo (Feb 5, 2022)

Excellent, Pictus - thank you!
So, just to drill down a bit, why don't you like the Riptide? Is it, as suspected, just a bit cheaply produced?
As for the Tomahawk, I'm glad to hear I should not write it off because of that review (Here's the review incidentally https://www.tomshardware.com/uk/reviews/msi-x570s-tomahawk-review/3 )
Thunderbolt doesn't really matter to me so that's ok. I guess VRMs, power delivery and temps are ok?
Another thing I'm never sure of. It has just two m.2 sockets. Would both m.2 drives run at full speed, or would having both populated somehow hobble something else like the GPU?
Part of me wonders if I should just try to drum up the extra £100 for the X570S Aorus Master. Would it be worth it? I just don't know!


----------



## Pictus (Feb 6, 2022)

You are welcome, the Riptide has inferior PCB/VRM/capacitors/etc...

The Tomahawk is good and the M.2 works at full speed.




The X570S Aorus Master is a high-end motherboard with even better VRM, Thunderbolt header,
USB 3.2 Gen 2x2 (SuperSpeed *USB **20**Gbps*), *4* M.2 SSDs, backplate, more USB ports,
debug led display, first 2 PCIe slots are connected directly to the CPU...
If its worth extra £100, I do not know...
It depends on what you need...


----------



## jamieboo (Feb 6, 2022)

Thank you! I think, despite my endless faffing, things are finally coming into focus! 

One thing about using 2 x m.2 nvme drives...
I gather one is connected via the CPU and one via the chipset, and apparently the CPU one is... faster?... less latency?
So if my plan is to have one 2TB m.2 for my OS and programs, and the other 2TB m.2 for my samples, which drive should go on which connection? And will the lesser performance of the chipset m.2 really have an impact?

Thanks.


----------



## Pictus (Feb 6, 2022)

You are welcome!
A little bit less latency, but it makes no difference...
For the audio workflow it doesn't even matter if the
SSD is GEN3 or GEN4, the bottleneck is the software.


----------



## jamieboo (Feb 6, 2022)

Ok, so it doesn't matter.
But if it were you which drive would you put on the CPU m.2 and which drive on the chipset m.2? (I believe on the Tomahawk they are both GEN4)


----------



## Pictus (Feb 6, 2022)

I prefer to have OS drive placed to the first slot, the one connect to the CPU.


----------



## jamieboo (Feb 7, 2022)

Thanks again Pictus! I feel like my definitive part list is finally coming together.

(Although knowing me I will probably start doubting all my choices and have a total rethink in about 7 hours)


----------

